# systemd-udevd[461]: failed to execute

## hedmo

hi all

After a kernel update i have got an error:

```

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ dmesg

[    2.282284] systemd-udevd[523]: failed to execute '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command' '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command /dev/dri/card0 ': No such file or directory

hedmo@mya51 ~ $

```

and 

```

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ ls  /dev/dri/

by-path  card0  card1  renderD128  renderD129

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ 

```

regards hedmo

----------

## mike155

I'm surprised that the message contains a reference to elogind al well as to systemd.

Are BOTH systemd and elogind installed on your machine?

If that's the case: please check your configuration and remove one of them.

If only elogind is installed: where does the systemd-udevd message come from?

If only systemd is installed: where does the command '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command' come from?

----------

## krinn

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> If only elogind is installed: where does the systemd-udevd message come from?

 

when systemd has eaten udev, udev was rename systemd-udev

i think the actual problem might be logind is missing and it is looking for that, and the message is confusing because you think /dev/dri/card0 was missing, while i read it as

*i'm udev and i cannot execute that command '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command'

*the full given command to udev was '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command /dev/dri/card0 '

*the error is 'No such file or directory '

but if elogind-uaccess-command was good and /dev/dri/card0 was missing, you would probably had an error from elogind-uaccess-command rather than udevd

Oh well, just don't ask me how you end up like that!

----------

## hedmo

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *mike155 wrote:*   If only elogind is installed: where does the systemd-udevd message come from? 
> 
> when systemd has eaten udev, udev was rename systemd-udev
> 
> i think the actual problem might be logind is missing and it is looking for that, and the message is confusing because you think /dev/dri/card0 was missing, while i read it as
> ...

 

mike155

i am using elogind with openrc only as https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Elogind

krinn

this happend after a kernel update from git-sources-5.3.0-rc8 to gentoo-sources-5.3.4

my commands is:

```

cd /usr/src/linux && make oldconfig && pump make -j41 CC="distcc gcc" && make modules_install && make install && dracut --force '' 5.3.4-gentoo-x86_64 && grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

 
```

regards hedmo

----------

## krinn

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> krinn
> 
> this happend after a kernel update from git-sources-5.3.0-rc8 to gentoo-sources-5.3.4

 

I get this from start as you said After a kernel update i have got an error: , however i doubt a kernel upgrade would delete some elogind files

I don't use elogind myself, so i have no idea at all about anything for elogind.

So, as i still (yeah i'm bullhead) doubt a kernel would remove a file from a package, and as i know nothing about elogind, my conclusion remains : Oh well, just don't ask me how you end up like that!  :Very Happy: 

I suppose you have tried re-emerge elogind without success?

----------

## Zucca

There's something wrong...

You most likely have sys-fs/udev installed and for some reason it cannot run some elogind stuff it is told to run at some point.

I'd consider replacing sys-fs/udev with sys-fs/eudev.

Check which udev you have installed.

----------

## hedmo

krinn

i did not mean to be rude  :Embarassed:  .the kernel update has not removed any file or some thing like that:

```

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ dmesg | grep systemd-udevd

[    1.663585] systemd-udevd[299]: starting version 3.2.8

[    1.663668] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    1.663680] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    1.663685] random: systemd-udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    2.163088] systemd-udevd[453]: failed to execute '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command' '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command /dev/dri/card0 ': No such file or directory

[    2.163701] systemd-udevd[454]: failed to execute '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command' '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command /dev/dri/card0 ': No such file or directory

[    2.164338] systemd-udevd[455]: failed to execute '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command' '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command /dev/dri/card0 ': No such file or directory

[    2.164813] systemd-udevd[457]: failed to execute '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command' '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command /dev/dri/card0 ': No such file or directory

[    2.165333] systemd-udevd[458]: failed to execute '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command' '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command /dev/dri/card0 ': No such file or directory

[    2.165711] systemd-udevd[459]: failed to execute '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command' '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command /dev/dri/card0 ': No such file or directory

[    2.288050] systemd-udevd[521]: failed to execute '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command' '/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command /dev/dri/card0 ': No such file or directory

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ ls /lib64/elogind

elogind                elogind-uaccess-command     system-shutdown

elogind-cgroups-agent  libelogind-shared-241.3.so  system-sleep

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ ls /dev/dri

by-path  card0  card1  renderD128  renderD129

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ 

```

why i am saying it is a kernel update issue is because if i boot my 5.3.0-rc8 i do not have this error.may be a dracut issue.i dont know an need help with it.

Zucca

i am using eudev.

```

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ emerge -pv udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/udev-217::gentoo  USE="-systemd" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ emerge -pv eudev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/eudev-3.2.8::gentoo  USE="hwdb introspection kmod -rule-generator (-selinux) -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ emerge -pv sys-fs/udev

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/kmem-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/tty-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/audio-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/cdrom-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/dialout-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/disk-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/tape-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] acct-group/video-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-242::gentoo  USE="acl kmod (-selinux)" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 7648 KiB

[uninstall     ] sys-fs/eudev-3.2.8::gentoo  USE="hwdb introspection kmod -rule-generator (-selinux) -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 

[blocks b      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-fs/eudev-3.2.8)

Total: 9 packages (9 new, 1 uninstall), Size of downloads: 7648 KiB

Conflict: 1 block

hedmo@mya51 ~ $ 

```

regards hedmo

----------

## yuyuyak

Greetings Hedmo.  I am still (for years) using standalone compiz desktop, thanks!

So I'm on Funtoo and I also have this same problem.  I feel sure it's an issue with dracut because:

I got a new computer.  Too lazy to mess with kernel at first, I used debian-sources the goto automated kernel build for Funtoo new users, etc.  It's built with genkernel on emerge and genkernel creates the initramfs.  None of the 3 kernels I used had a problem.

Now I'm a few weeks down the road, started compiling my own kernel.  With debian-sources-5.4.6_p1 no issue.  With vanilla-sources-5.4.6, very little change from debian-sources-5.4.6_p1 config to start (using as base), using dracut to generate initramfs suddenly there it is again.  I maintain about 5-6 computers around here with Funtoo on them, all with dracut initramfs, all exhibit this same error.  Works fine, just looks ugly on startup.

I'm on the hunt too, I think maybe dracut needs to put that elogind lib64 stuff in the initramfs, as krinn suggested.  That's where I'm going to start.

----------

## yuyuyak

That was it!  Just added this to /etc/dracut.conf

```
install_items="/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command"
```

Thanks to Hedmo and krinn

----------

## NuLL3rr0r

 *yuyuyak wrote:*   

> That was it!  Just added this to /etc/dracut.conf
> 
> ```
> install_items="/lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command"
> ```
> ...

 

I believe I am facing the same issue. I am not using Dracut but fearedbliss/bliss-initramfs. Here is my kernel build command:

```

cd /usr/src/linux/ \        

        && eclean-kernel -n 2 && eclean-dist && eclean-pkg \

    && CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/ccache" PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:${PATH}" make -j9 \

    && CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/ccache" PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:${PATH}" make -j9 modules \

    && CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/ccache" PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:${PATH}" make modules_install \

    && CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/ccache" PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:${PATH}" make install \

    && CCACHE_DIR="/var/cache/ccache" PATH="/usr/lib/ccache/bin:${PATH}" make headers_install \

    && emerge --oneshot @module-rebuild \

    && bliss-initramfs zfs `git describe --tags | perl -pe '($_)=/([0-9]+([.][0-9]+)+)/'` \

    && cp -v initrd-`git describe --tags | perl -pe '($_)=/([0-9]+([.][0-9]+)+)/'` /boot/initrd

```

How can I add /lib64/elogind/elogind-uaccess-command to bliss-initramfs?Last edited by NuLL3rr0r on Mon Jun 29, 2020 6:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NuLL3rr0r

For the time being, downgrading to the vulnerable x11-misc/sddm-0.15.0 works as usual and I don't have to deal with the pam mask/unmask. But, the system is really slow now.

----------

